

Android Studio 1.0 released - rilut
https://sites.google.com/a/android.com/tools/recent/androidstudio10released

======
ademar111190
the post on official blog: [http://android-
developers.blogspot.com.br/2014/12/android-st...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com.br/2014/12/android-studio-10.html)

------
ademar111190
great!!! like my friend says, now is missing just the java 8 :)

~~~
needusername
Is Java 7 already supported? I don't mean the syntax I mean invokedynamic,
java.lang.invoke, new filesystem API, ….

~~~
ademar111190
Yes it is supported, but java 8 has strong improvements like lambdas and
closure and default methods in interfaces, and the java 8 is still unsupported
:(

~~~
needusername
Really? Lambdas require exactly 0 vm support beyond invokedynamic which is
already present in Java 7.

The official documentation
[http://developer.android.com/reference/packages.html](http://developer.android.com/reference/packages.html)
lists one of the invokedynamic (java.lang.invoke) nor file system
(java.nio.file) packages so I assume they are missing.

What little documentation I could find suggests that there is only source
compatibility for 1.7 [http://tools.android.com/tech-docs/new-build-
system/user-gui...](http://tools.android.com/tech-docs/new-build-system/user-
guide#TOC-Using-sourceCompatibility-1.7) with actual invokedynamic VM-support
missing.

